# Surface Book 2 Dash Install Needed



## kingtheproducer (Oct 30, 2018)

Hello All,

I'm new to the forum and I wanted to see if anyone here can point me in the right direction. 

I have a Surface Book 2 That I would like to have as my main unit. I like what Doug Benard is doing over at Soundman but I would rather have a Surface than an iPad installed. 

Do people here do this type of fabrication that I can hire? I have a 2015 F-150

See pic for reference.

Thank you.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

If you are confident enough to relocate the HVAC controls, the rest of it will likely be a fairly straight forward install. 

Where are you located? There might be someone close by that can help you with it, but I would not expect it to be an inexpensive venture.


----------



## kingtheproducer (Oct 30, 2018)

I am located in downtown Phoenix, AZ. 

I don't mind moving the HVAC system and I've already reached out to multiple vendors and they do not do this. 

It would be nice to meet someone on this site that was local. 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Good luck with it, make sure to post pictures and details of the set up if you manage to get it done. I prefer a landscape orientation in my dash, but am limited to a 7" tablet in doing so (I could probably fit an 8" tablet) before I start having to cut the center console or relocate things. 

I am curious though now if I could fit a 10" or so tablet vertically, would entail the same thing as you though, having to move the HVAC controls. That would likely be the biggest obstacle for me as there is not many places (might actually be none) I could move them, while still being able to access them while driving.


----------

